# Testing A Rotophase Converter



## rider89 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm not experienced at all with 3 phase, so I have a question about how to verify that a Rotophase is in good working order.   My brother is selling off some equipment, including a 3Ø BP and the converter.  Probably the BP will be first to go, but then there's nothing left to run off the converter.  Would just hooking up a meter on it show a buyer that it's OK ?


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 18, 2015)

Just a guess, but the BP buyer will probably want the the RPC also.  If not, I guess you could connect a meter to the output, it would show that all of the phases work, but without a load it may be pretty unbalanced.  As a buyer, I would just want to know it starts and runs.  They are really pretty bullet proof devices.


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 19, 2015)

Most important is how big a one do you need.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 19, 2015)

I phrased that poorly.  I should have said ''If I were a buyer'' Some day I'll learn to speak English


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Rider,
you can test from phase to phase on a RPC , whether it is loaded or not, to show that there are three phases present during operation.
if you have a small spare 3 phase motor, you could wire it in temporarily to prove operation.
the generated leg may have lower voltage in reference to the supply


----------

